# Tree Falls Into Pool Filled With Kids



## ckliff (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.phillyburbs.com/opinions...alls-into-swimming-pool-filled-with-kids.html

Anybody here from Philly? Would be neat to get more of this story.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 8, 2010)

from the sound off it the tree may have been one of those bradford pears. This is the time when they shed unexpectedly with no storms pushing them.


----------



## ray benson (Jul 8, 2010)

The article said the tree appeared to be dead and dry.
http://www.phillyburbs.com/news/loc...28/2010/july/08/a-miracle-happened-today.html


----------

